# The Canary Effect



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Lemon Drop and I have had rather a tough week, however, she has shown how sweet and resilient she is throughout. I thought I would share our adventures, though I will say I learned several things to do differently in the future.

After months of waiting and having the installation date changed, my home received new windows on Wednesday. It was right around freezing when the guys came to install the windows, so I knew that it would be best for Lemon Drop and me to go elsewhere during the installation. I hadn't fully planned for what to do with my bird while this was happening, partly because it had been rescheduled so many times. I knew a friend named Ember would take her, but the friend was not home right then. So I decided to bring Lemon Drop with me to a meeting. After a rather stressful time getting her cage in the car (I had forgotten that it doesn't fit upright in the car and I hadn't put her in the travel cage), I got her to the place where the meeting was. She stayed in an office for several hours with a different friend. He loved watching her and might even get a bird himself now!

But what to do now? I had to go to my work and would not be done until late at night. I decided to take Lemon Drop with me. She was so good about being taken in and out of the car each time, even though I had to tip her cage to do it. I kept talking to her the whole time, telling her what a good, sweet bird she was. At work she soon settled in and seemed happy to be in my office and seeing different scenery. In the evening, I finally was able to take her home with me.

We arrived home to discover that the new windows were in but the place smelled of the sealant used. Since almost all my windows had been replaced, the whole house smelled strongly of chemicals. I had been having breathing problems due to asthma and the stress and the chemicals made my asthma worse. I was afraid that Lemon Drop would not survive the night if we stayed, and that I wouldn't do well either. So even though it was almost 9 PM, I called my friend Ember, put Lemon Drop back in the car, and went to stay at Ember's house.

The next day I left Lemon Drop at Ember's and aired my house all day with the windows open partially. Since it was above freezing, I was able to do this without worrying about the pipes freezing. I also remember that I had gotten an air purifier and ran that. By evening, the smell had mostly dissipated. I was having trouble with my asthma, and stressed and really wanting to be home, so Lemon Drop and I returned home. I left a window cracked all night where the draft would not blow on Lemon Drop and left the air purifier on. Lemon Drop was showing no signs of distress, so I went to bed.

Lemon Drop is a yellow bird and is often mistaken for a canary by people meeting her. I was concerned about and also relying on the same sensitive respiratory system to help me determine when it was safe to be in my home. Thankfully, Lemon Drop never showed signs of difficulty breathing.

This story doesn't have any sad twist. I have been watching Lemon Drop carefully for several days and see no signs of ill effects from our stressful adventure. She as been so good throughout. I am thankful to have such a sweet, resilient bird. Lemon Drop is a champ! I love you my little birdie! :001_wub:

Here is a selfie with Lemon Drop and me taken last weekend:









Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Great story, you did the right thing. Nothing's ever easy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Lemon Drop enjoyed her adventures and your house is now safe enough for the both of you again. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lemon Drop is such a sweetheart! I'm so glad that despite the stress and unexpected scheduling of the window installation, everything worked out :hug:

Thanks for sharing your adventures!


----------



## lyx (Nov 6, 2017)

Aww bless her! Such a little trooper  Glad to hear you and Lemon Drop are back home finally! It sounds like quite the adventure.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So glad you were able to keep Lemon Drop safe! It's always better to be safe than sorry


----------

